# 15 round g2 magizine



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I picked up a 15 round magazine from Midwayusa for 17.87 plus shipping . it came with the spacer not sure if its the one I seen on youtube or not just have to wait for it to come in to see if I like it.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

*not sure*

not sure if I like it or not.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Who makes it, ProMag? I have had hit or miss luck with ProMag.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

yes its a pro mag. I have the 32 round pro mag I unloaded 3 times without any problems. everything is closed because of the hurricane that came in last week so I have not used it.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/238323/promag-magazine-taurus-pt-111-g2-9mm-luger-steel-blue


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Not liking the vertical lines, they don't match the rest of the gun.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah it fells funny in my hand with the lines I think if it would have been smooth it would be better. I carry in my front pocket and the extra rounds makes it harder to carry in the pocket so I guess it will just be used at the gun range.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wonder if it would work in this!








Bought another one because of a sale at one of the local gun stores. I have two now, and my original has run about 700 rounds, with one or two FTF....not too shabby. I am not a big Taurus fan, but I have had great luck with this particular Taurus product. Oh, and this one too....had this a few years though.








It has been a great little .22LR pistol, and is fun to shoot. :smt1099


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

that top gun is the same one I have


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I guess having 3 or 4 more rounds could be nice at the range, but that extra inch or so just makes the G2 tougher to CC. But I learned long ago if theirs a will there's a way, for me the standard mag is just fine.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

faststang90 said:


> that top gun is the same one I have


Sorry to hear that.:mrgreen:


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

Livingthedream said:


> Sorry to hear that.:mrgreen:


I have not had any problems out of it.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I went back to the range today and the 32 round magazine fired about 7-8 rounds then would not load. the 15 round one had the same problem. I reloaded the magazine and it did not want to load into the gun. i could not even get it to load. i came home and opened another box of ammo and it loaded. idk what happened.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Nevermind him, he's a Glock lover who has to stick his nose where it don't belong. Anyone who has had a bad experience with a PT111 has a right to bitch but blab about something he KNOWS NOTHING about is just being childish.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Outlaw said:


> Nevermind him, he's a Glock lover who has to stick his nose where it don't belong. Anyone who has had a bad experience with a PT111 has a right to bitch but blab about something he KNOWS NOTHING about is just being childish.


Do not own a glock!!!! Taurus are a budget gun at best. People who buy Taurus are either ill informed newbies or are on a very limited budget. Just do a little research on Taurus. Horrible CS. No parts available. Recall on most of their guns. Horrible turnaround time on repairs and piss poor quality control. But they shore look pretty. Here is a starting point for your research!!!!!!!!.


----------

